# Marine batteries



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hi Rock.

Sorry, I do'nt have an answer. Just questions. Are'nt marine batteries dual purposes? Cranking and storage. Therefore not really deep cycle batts.

Can you get as many cycles and as many amps from them?

Thanks,

DP


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Marine batteries can be ether dual purposes or deep cycle and you need to be sure which one you get . You need a true deep cycle and not the crank/deep cycle dual purpose . All the ones I have looked at say on them . Some have the letters "DC" burnt in the case . J.W.


----------

